# Bid on stairs



## fix it man (Feb 7, 2010)

I am going to start building stairs with my dad who is a contractor. i went on my first bidding job today. I will be remodeling stairs. I took the carpet off of the stairs and we will making them all wood. i bidded the job for 12 stairs. i will be pulling off the old treads. putting in new risers, oak risers and a skirtboard and handrail. painting the risers and skirtboard and staining the oak stairs. the bid i gave him was for 1,000 dollars for labor. does this seem reasonable?my dad will be helping and teaching me. he has done this many times. i am a teacher and am doing some weekend jobs.


----------



## JKBARR127 (Jan 13, 2010)

I hope your not an English teacher.


----------



## KNK Constructs (Mar 2, 2010)

:laughing:


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

JKBARR127 said:


> I hope your not an English teacher. arty:


:whistling


----------



## KNK Constructs (Mar 2, 2010)

Couple of Questions:
How long will it take?
What is your overhead factor?
How much profit are you looking to make?
What will the market in your area bear?


----------



## KNK Constructs (Mar 2, 2010)

P.S.: How much will you pay me for a teaching fee?...


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

KNK Constructs said:


> Couple of Questions:
> How long will it take?
> What is your overhead factor?
> How much profit are you looking to make?
> What will the market in your area bear?


How about...Are you licensed to contract in your state?
Insurance?:whistling


----------



## KNK Constructs (Mar 2, 2010)

Forgot that one... and BTW... awas the house built before 1978? If so are you liscensed for the potential lead paint?


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Sorry.:shutup: Stick to teaching.:sad: I have seen way too many teachers think they are contractors, carpenters, plumbers, electricians, tile guys and especially painters. I have had too much first hand experience that has taught me that teachers have a serious shortage of common sense. But then look where I live.:laughing:


----------



## 1mancrew (Nov 17, 2008)

If your dad is a contractor I would ask him what to charge instead of strangers over the internet.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst (Mar 29, 2006)

Thanks for posting on ContractorTalk.com. Straight pricing questions are frowned upon here, as are 'Going Rate' questions. If you are a contractor seeking advice regarding your pricing structure, the Moderators of this forum would like to direct you to this pricing thread - Pricing, Estimating and Success.

ContractorTalk.com is designed for professional contractors to discuss issues and topics related to the construction and remodeling industries. 

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed


----------

